# Wife constantly dropping the D word



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

My wife has stated she wanted a divorce,I got sick of all the divorce threats and told her go ahead then.
I have been advised to try the 180 but the only way I would consider staying with her is if we got some post nuptial agreement as she is too easy to mention divorce over any little thing

The only thing is my wife seems to be doing the 180 on me,in that she is always going and leaving the kids with me.
Which I don't mind but the only time I get to go out I go my BJJ class any other time I feel like I will miss the kids and it will go against me.

I am in the UK which is divorce capital of the world lol.
She is very vague whether she has been to a lawyer or not and at first she agreed that we would go through mediation but now she has her family involved she is not talking about it.

I have giving her money for petrol and she gets her child benefit but other than that I have stopped giving her money as are finances are not very good,
she works about 8 hours a week even though are kids are at school.
I have told her if she needs more money she should start working
But now her family are lending her money.She would not be short of money if she did not leave the house and drive off somewhere every day. 


180 is making me feel a lot better about myself,I still ocasionally get drawn into her arguements but on the most part I'm upbeat

I'm not sure if withholding money will go against me but we are struggling financially and with child benefit for 2 kids and about £90 a month from me that is enough ,,heck I'm thinking of stopping all her money from me.
The joint account is all my money anyway as she does not want to work (she does about 8 hours a week)


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

She drives off every day and goes where?? To me that's a red flag...


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Dont know but as soon as she gets back in an hour or so I'm going out so she can get a taste of it


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

I think she is just getting out of my way and trying to act from a stronger position,today she talked about possible mediation after she has been bitter for the last 5-6 days.
I am not getting involved in her bitterness (well trying not too and succeeding most of the time)
180 style


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

LFC,

If you think she's doing the 180 on you, she has decided that she's moving on.

Best to start looking into the divorce laws in your country so you know what to expect

Have you thought about buying a GPS to put in her car to see where she goes? Could she be having an affair?


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

How would be too expensive.


----------

